# Cow Esophagus? Good Chew for GSD Pup?



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

My feed store sells dried cow throats as a doggie chew, I tried one and Lulu absolutely LOVES it and takes her several days to eat it all, she still has some left of the one I got her a week ago. I just wanted to be sure this is an okay chew to give a pup of 4 months. Has anyone here given these to their pups?







Thanks!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Mooooooooooooooo Tubes 









I haven't but I know they're very popular at my friend's store!!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

ROFL Moo Tubes!!!! so far it's the only chew I have found that she loves this much, so I hope they are okay to give her!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Up until about 7 months Koch would take about a week to go through a bully stick, they were her favorite chews as a puppy

now it takes about 4 hours









we've fed her esophagus before, she liked them but not as much as the bully sticks


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

so let me get this straight, I have heard "bully stick" before but didn't know what it meant, is the cow throat a bully stick? If not, what is a bully stick?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteso let me get this straight, I have heard "bully stick" before but didn't know what it meant, is the cow throat a bully stick? If not, what is a bully stick?


bull penis


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

oh my!


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

http://www.bestbullysticks.com sells beef trachea. I get the ones that are filled with bully stick bits.
Warning: they smell awful but the dogs love them.

Also, that site sells a knotted bully stick that lasts longer than the straight bullies, and more reasonable priced than pet stores.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteoh my!


haha, sorry for the confusion.

some people aren't a big fan of what they are, but IMO if it pacifies a puppy I AM ALL FOR IT!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

So I just got back from the feed store and got her bully sticks and a few more moo tubes







I put them side by side and she did go for the bully stick first. Now she has both sides of the bull LOL Agreed in whatever pacifies her is a GO! 

Thanks for the site M&J, they are a lot cheaper there ($1 ea.) than my feed store and they have larger ones!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I just gave Stark his first Bully Stick this weekend and he LOVED IT.

He is taking a long time to chew it up which I am excited about because he will go through his raw bones like nothing.. 

I stalked up on them (bought about 4 or 5 of them and cut them in half), but was wondering if they were safe to freeze? or how do you guys store them?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117I just gave Stark his first Bully Stick this weekend and he LOVED IT.
> 
> He is taking a long time to chew it up which I am excited about because he will go through his raw bones like nothing..
> 
> I stalked up on them (bought about 4 or 5 of them and cut them in half), but was wondering if they were safe to freeze? or how do you guys store them?


I put mine in a ziplock, i don't think you need to worry about them going stale


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the Website above, I ordered some bullys and some fish stix..I'm interested to see how those work!


----------

